# How to make a Sulcata Tortoise's mate?



## matt581 (Jul 11, 2012)

How to make sulcata's mate? There friends dont mind eachother but the male never jumps on the female. There about the same size shes 12inches i know shes to small to lay eggs but wouldent the male still want something to do with her?


----------



## wellington (Jul 11, 2012)

Are you 100% sure of the sex of both of them? Other then that, there is nothing that you can do to make them that I know of. They both or one may be to young yet.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 11, 2012)

In your signature it says pebbles is 3. I think that maybe to young


----------



## Laura (Jul 11, 2012)

why make them? It will come Naturally.. 
but why breed them? 
And they are too young yet anyway.. 
there was just a post here about someone who bred her torts too early and the female died...


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 11, 2012)

Still to young to breed. However I when I first got started years ago I started off with a male and 2 females that I received from my best friend and one of the females for some reason never got bred in all the years he had them. I started feeding her a proper diet full of as much grass, leaves, and weeds as she could eat. Within a month I had her laying about 30-40 eggs every 30 days consistantly. So in my experience I've always found diet to be a major factor. Another is the weather. My Sulcatas haven't bred in a couple months, much too hot for them right now. They stay in the shade bunkered down all day till the sun drops, get a quick bite to eat, and then back to escaping the heat.


----------



## matt581 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the info there just are pets and we thought it would be cool if they did someday.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh My Gosh! I named my sulcatas Pebbles and Bam Bam too! My girl is about 18in and he's 24in. They bang it out all the time. But yes your girl is way too young. The male will usually sniff out the hormones in a female when she's ready to produce. I wouldn't allow any breeding to happen until she's atleast 16in. Be careful. If he starts to mate with her I would separate them. It could mean life or death. You should read my recent post in the breeding section on my leopard tortoise being too small for breeding. She just passed away. Too young for breeding...

Threads, "Sad news"....and "this is what I found"
When the time comes for mating, I have some tricks up my sleeve that may work for ya

One more thing! You could read up on "egg binging in young female tortoises." (Not to say my female was "egg bound" per say because of the stage of the eggs but I would definetely say overcrowded.)


----------



## matt581 (Jul 12, 2012)

turtlelady80 said:


> Oh My Gosh! I named my sulcatas Pebbles and Bam Bam too! My girl is about 18in and he's 24in. They bang it out all the time. But yes your girl is way too young. The male will usually sniff out the hormones in a female when she's ready to produce. I wouldn't allow any breeding to happen until she's atleast 16in. Be careful. If he starts to mate with her I would separate them. It could mean life or death. You should read my recent post in the breeding section on my leopard tortoise being too small for breeding. She just passed away. Too young for breeding...
> 
> Threads, "Sad news"....and "this is what I found"
> When the time comes for mating, I have some tricks up my sleeve that may work for ya
> ...






Thank you for all of this great info! and that's funny Pebbles and Bamm bamm lol


----------



## Tom (Jul 12, 2012)

Make them!?! Holy cow man, when its time you won't be able to STOP them!!!  Seriously though, females usually aren't ready until they are around 17" and males around 15". I see in your signature that you just have the two. It might become a real problem for you when he is ready years before she is. You will most likely need to separate them so he doesn't harass her to the point of sickness or death.


----------

